# Glisser



## martiita

Que podría significar en este texto la palabra glisser? :S

La nuit, quand je rentrais seule et que j'arrivais au coin de cette rue Coustou, j'avais brusquement l'impression de quitter le présent et de *glisser *dans cette zone où le temps s'était arrêté.

merci beaucoup!! 

le texte: (norma 4: citer la source, le titre et l'auteur est obligatoire)


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

Me parece que significa que pasa a otra dimensión de forma *involuntaria*, *rápida* y *fluida*.

Ahora, no sé qué verbo español puede transmitirlo mejor...


----------



## martiita

uhm... creo qe ya he encontrado uno: abandonarse

Tuve de repente la impresión de dejar el presente y abandoanrme en ese lugar....

pero muchas gracias de todas formas!


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo creo que tiene más el sentido de _penetrar_ (o "entrar insensiblemente").


----------



## Paquita

¿adentrarme?


----------



## Namarne

Paquit& said:


> ¿adentrarme?


 (Mieux encore, à mon avis).


----------



## Jaime Bien

Paquit& said:


> ¿adentrarme?


 
Bueno, yo también iba a proponer lo mismo que Paquit&, así que no puedo estar más de acuerdo


----------



## jprr

¿deslizar?


----------



## Jaime Bien

Mejor que deslizar, deslizarme, ¿no?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

martiita said:


> uhm... creo qe ya he encontrado uno: _abandonar_
> 
> Tuve de repente la impresión de dejar el presente y abandoanrme en ese lugar....
> 
> pero muchas gracias de todas formas!



Yo conservaría el verbo abandonar para "quitter".


Por otro lado, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con *jprr*: si yo escribiera esa frase usaría _adentrarme _(pénétrer). Es contundente y a la vez elegante. No obstante, el autor ha usado *glisser* y debemos respetarlo. Mi propuesta de traducción es *deslizarme*.


----------



## jprr

Pour tout vous dire, je suis un peu gêné pour construire la phrase.
"glisser" ici n'est pas pronominal - il ne s'agit pas d'une volonté du sujet.
Et je ne trouve pas de préposition satisfaisante pour traduire "dans"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jprr said:


> Pour tout vous dire, je suis un peu gêné pour construire la phrase.
> "glisser" ici n'est pas pronominal - il ne s'agit pas d'une volonté du sujet.
> Et je ne trouve pas de préposition satisfaisante pour traduire "dans"



Il n'y a pas de mal, *jprr*: *glisser *peut parfaitement ne pas être pronominal dans cette phrase mais *deslizar*, lui, il faut qu'il le soit.


----------



## Semiotec

Dejarse llevar


----------



## Jaime Bien

jprr said:


> Pour tout vous dire, je suis un peu gêné pour construire la phrase.
> "glisser" ici n'est pas pronominal - il ne s'agit pas d'une volonté du sujet.
> Et je ne trouve pas de préposition satisfaisante pour traduire "dans"


 
Sí que hay una voluntad implícita en la frase de dejarse deslizar, de deslizarse. En cuanto a la traducción de _dans_ un simple _en_ bastaría: ._.. y deslizarme en esa..._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- resbalar hacia

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## martiita

en realidad podía interpretarse de dos formas: una qe la chica se pierde en sus pensamientos (por eso esta bien abandonarme) o dos: que la chica se desliza (fisicamente) hacia el lugar donde se "detuvo el tiempo" 
muchas gracias!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

martiita said:


> en realidad podía interpretarse de dos formas: una qe la chica se pierde en sus pensamientos (por eso esta bien abandonarme)



Si fuese ese caso no creo que hubiese dicho "j'avais *brusquement *l'impression de ...".


----------



## Namarne

Pero uno puede tomar conciencia de pronto (o bruscamente) de algo que le sucede de forma gradual.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lo que quiero decir es que uno no se pierde en sus pensamientos bruscamente.


----------

